# Bumbers



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone know of any good aluminum bumbers for the note 2? I like the one from sweetcase but it's been out of stock for like 4 months. (Wtf) the draco bottom flares out a little too much for me and the ones that have the sliding top piece are straight garbage. (I have one) anything out there im missing? Please let me know.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

